# Food update



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just thought i'd update on leila's diet. I moved her from the Fromm (which i had no problem with, for the record) to Orijen. I had read ALOT OF very positive stuff about it and a very few comments on it being rich, causing gas, loose stool, etc. 
I am happy to report that she has been on it for about 2 weeks i guess now, and doing GREAT! She didn't get introduced slowly to it because SHE chose to only eat the orijen pieces and left the fromm. But no loose stools or gas! :hello1: I wanted her to be on the best i could get for her and i like the high protein no grain formula.
I will say she poops pretty big on it though  Can't believe such a tiny dog can poop like that, haha. I prefer the stools she had while on raw :laughing8: !


----------

